# Shelby airflo egg light on eBay



## M & M cycle (Jan 16, 2020)

Hi all , we have a Shelby airflo egg tail light that we decided to list on eBay starting tonight, its going to be a auction style listing starting at .99 and running 10 days so it will end next Sunday night ... free priority shipping with insurance to all cabe members ... if u bid and win message us that you are a cabe member and we will send you a invoice with free priority shipping and insurance... if you forget and pay right away no worries just message us and we will refund your account... we decided to go auction style to be fair to everyone interested ... it had been painted silver so we cleaned the light with goof off and the thin layer of silver paint came off to show what We think is the original color,  thanks M & M


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 16, 2020)

An auction link would be cool  http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=372916842031


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Jan 16, 2020)

This will be a fun auction to watch. Awesome piece.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 16, 2020)

Whip out the 'big boy' wallet and go big or stay home!


----------



## piercer_99 (Jan 17, 2020)

9 hours in, quite a way to go.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## 1motime (Jan 17, 2020)

That did not stay at 99 cents for long!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 17, 2020)

1motime said:


> That did not stay at 99 cents for long!




:eek:


----------



## kreika (Jan 17, 2020)

Wow nice! That’s an expensive boob right there. Gl with the auction.


----------



## 1motime (Jan 17, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> :eek:
> View attachment 1125087


----------



## 1motime (Jan 17, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> :eek:
> View attachment 1125087



Didn't stay long at $730 either........


----------



## piercer_99 (Jan 17, 2020)

they should have cast some moulds of it before listing it.

imagine how quickly you could sell a full run of fiberglass reproduction units.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 18, 2020)

piercer_99 said:


> they should have cast some moulds of it before listing it.
> 
> imagine how quickly you could sell a full run of fiberglass reproduction units.



I'm kind of surprised John hasn't already stamped out some steel and aluminum ones that are indistinguishable from the real thing.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jan 18, 2020)

bikewhorder said:


> I'm kind of surprised John hasn't already stamped out some steel and aluminum ones that are indistinguishable from the real thing.



I JUST said that outloud..then scrolled down and saw your post!


----------



## brwstrmgmt (Jan 18, 2020)

Wow...guess I better not take this stuff to the swap shop....


----------



## Nashman (Jan 18, 2020)

brwstrmgmt said:


> Wow...guess I better not take this stuff to the swap shop....View attachment 1125703




Hey J.P., I'll give you .99 for the light if it has an original lens. No Feebay hassle. Do you accept Canadian funds? All I have are pennies!!  Ha!!  Cheers, Bob


----------



## brwstrmgmt (Jan 18, 2020)

Naw, I'd feel bad selling it since it has a darn crack in the original lens....nobody wants that!


----------



## Nashman (Jan 18, 2020)

brwstrmgmt said:


> Naw, I'd feel bad selling it since it has a darn crack in the original lens....nobody wants that!



Price drop.  I'll send .50 in Beaver tails then..ha!!!


----------



## higgens (Jan 23, 2020)

@piercer_99 fiberglass are available and I remember seeing aluminum housings a long time ago


----------

